# Peach



## smokerrookie (Dec 19, 2007)

Well with me being new to the smoking, I thought I had better get on here and ask. Just got home from my grandma's, and she had a peach tree and a walnut tree cut out of her yard. I went ahead and took the wood off her hands, so what kinda stuff can I expect from these woods?


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Have heard everything from poison to good for the 'nut, but peach is a fruitwood... dunno of any bad ones.
Personally, I'm gonna try the walnut in a couple weeks. One coming down close to me.


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 19, 2007)

Peach is very nice, but light.  I mix it with oak (of course, I mix everything with oak, so go figure).  Make sure it's well seasoned though or the taste will be "wangy".  I split mine and let it set for at least 6 months.

Personally, I've never tried walnut, but I would have to think it would be very over powering.  Let us know (you to, Rich)


----------



## flash (Dec 19, 2007)

Peach, nectarine. I have both of those. Light woods, good with poultry.


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a few cords of walnut firewood that I have been using for a couple of months now.  I mix about 1/3 oak with it.  This walnut is very mild and don't have a bite to it at all.  I'm not sure about any of the other walnut species but if they are anything like the they should be ok...

The guy I got it from told me it was Kirk walnut but I have not been able to find any information at all on the internet about it.  So I figure he didn't know what kind it was...  It is definitely walnut because we filled several bags with walnuts from under the trees that were still standing...


----------



## bubba t (Dec 20, 2007)

I've also heard the poison thing about using peach, I've been told to use litely...so I've avoided completely.
   Good qusetion!   I would like to know....


----------



## smokerrookie (Dec 20, 2007)

I have one more question fella's. What is the difference in wild cherry and just a tame cherry tree. I've got a wild cherry falling down and was wondering if I could use it.


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used both, and notice little difference. Maybe wild seemed a bit more acid/tart/twangy? But it was all good.


----------

